# Cornice Joinery at bookcase is splitting ?



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Need an advise of jointing the splitting cornice of bookcase's helmet?
the damage is to the cornice of the bookcases. it is splitting.
This is because the pelmet protrudes out from the main body of the bookcase.
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-G4bi_oC69tk/TgX1CGRRsZI/AAAAAAAAE4c/aZ2a-XW1Ad4/image_1.jpg


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If the loose parts have a good fit, just add some glue and clamp. For the rough areas, fill with spackle, sand and touch up with paint.










 







.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> If the loose parts have a good fit, just add some glue and clamp. For the rough areas, fill with spackle, sand and touch up with paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Cabinetman, Thanks for the advise, 
In your idea, how was the cornice-jointing for it that suppose to be?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oneuni said:


> Hi Cabinetman, Thanks for the advise,
> In your idea, how was the cornice-jointing for it that suppose to be?


The miters are cut , glue is added, and finish nails or brad nails are used to fasten. A small corner gusset can be used on the backside, glued and fastened helps to maintain a corner connection.












 







.


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> The miters are cut , glue is added, and finish nails or brad nails are used to fasten. A small corner gusset can be used on the backside, glued and fastened helps to maintain a corner connection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the proper way workmanship for structuring and jointing this cornice in miter joinery to prevent the crack or split ?


----------

